

Buddytruk Mobile App, looking for feedback - brianfoley
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/buddytruk/id826283020?mt=8

======
brianfoley
Hey! My name is Brian and I am the founder of the Buddytruk mobile app.
Buddytruk is a peer-to-peer moving and large item delivery platform. Think
Uber/Lyft functionality, except you're getting connecting with a buddy and a
truck to help move a couch, instead of a friend with a car for a ride.

We just went live, and looking to improve the service. Let me know what you
think, we're open to all feedback!

